# random pics of my YJ :)



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

i dont come on this forum much, usually hang over at LS2GTO

here a few pics of my car with the rear blacked out for anyone who may consider doing it. its not for everyone... some colors pull it off better than other. i happen to like it on YJs.






















































my interior, with bezels plasti dipped.


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

what spoiler do you have. looks like just a lip. i like it


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

wysocki396 said:


> what spoiler do you have. looks like just a lip. i like it


thanks :cheers

Its a JHP V1 spoiler. be aware, you have to drill into the rear to install it. it does NOT use stock spoiler holes. i have paint matched overlays covering the stock holes up. im too cheap to blow 500$ on welding and repainting.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very Nice, I love the black on yellow theme, and i think the SAP makes it that much better...Good Pics!!!


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> Very Nice, I love the black on yellow theme, and i think the SAP makes it that much better...Good Pics!!!


thanks :cool


----------

